# A bit of advice.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Asking for some advice and honest feedback.

I have been working for my company for 5 years now. I love what I do and the people I work for. I went to them about a year ago and told them I need some more challenges and they floated my request up the latter. 

I was put on a list and considered a few times for a 3 week course that is offered for anyone looking to move up. It's a concentrated focus course and will likely will lead to my promotion in the next few years. 

Only hang up is that I have to travel about 600 miles away from home to do it. 3 weeks solid. It'll take me right up to before the election.

I'm getting kind of nervous that if this thing with Russia goes hot I'll be stuck 600 miles away from my family.

I guess it's measured risk that everyone takes every day, but still I'd like to get feedback from other preppers here on the forum.

Thoughts? Ideas about what might happen if something happens while I am gone? Not much I can really do about it. However, if nothing happens and I pass on it, withdrawing from the course, I'll probably not have the shot every again. Probably won't reflect real favorably on me either since I was the one looking for this opportunity.

What do you all think?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would do it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You can't live your life worried about things that may happen. If you were told where you are going you only have a 50% chance of getting out alive I could see your concern. But for this I say chances are you'll be fine.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You have to live in the present as well as prepare for the future. Russia is a question mark and I believe a vague one at that. I do not believe we are at the stage of the Cuban Missle Crissis. Follow through on the training and prep for your future in case there is no huge SHTF event anytime soon. Hey I am negotiating to buy a second business. Lots of risk in that as well as potential reward. Excerise your mind on how you would travel 600 miles if necessary.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I would take the course, if shtf while your gone , well life has risks, I would focus more now to work with your family to make sure they are capable of taking care of business while your gone. 600, 60,6, miles, depending on what happens,it my not make any difference...Remember, terrorists want us to live in constant fear


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pack u bags man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For the past 30 years my job/career had me on the road many, many weeks per year. I routinely traveled throughout the US, parts of Canada and even had an extended business trip to Europe once.

Take the opportunity but make sure you are well prepared when you do. Good luck and GodSpeed @Mosinator762x54r


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Jump on the opportunity.

1) Any forum members near your home? They could help out if needed while your gone.

2) Any forum members where your going? You know they would help you, if you needed help.

I passed up 3 good opportunities in my life. (One, I had to move 1,800 miles). I'm 63 now, and still regret not taking any of them. Often.
You know, what if, what if, what if, ect................


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with Denton, take the course.

The probability of an event happening while you are gone is medium to slim.

You have to live your life, don't let what if's keep you from advancing.

If there was a nuke strike near you, your location won't make much of a difference.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Go for it if you want it. You may not get another chance.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Take the course... Also, think of the "getting stuck 600 miles away" scenario as a short term prepping challenge. If SHTF happens while you are 600 miles away how do you get home?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what exactly do expect to happen in the next 30 days that it would interfer that directly? .... Trump victory!!! - could be some immediate feedback from some BLM elements - looking at some Black Friday trouble for sure - maybe lots of a "last harrah" rioting while The New Black God on Earth reigns ....

what will Obammy do during the lame duck period? .... the Devil sent in his order 

2017 is going to be a half in and half out of the bunker situation - domestically and most certainly internationally


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Do it, BUT in the back of your mind be ready/plan to get a bicycle or rental car to get home as need
600 miles
car 1 day
bike 10 days +-
Walking 60 days


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If you don't take it, they might think you wanted it, we offered, you refused. you'll regret it later. I have many regrets in my life. Good luck to you!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

For a prepared person and family 600 miles is an obstacle not an issue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mos, I cannot add to what has already been said here. Just go and have a plan B .... as always.

Keep on living, just be watchful and aware.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Got to live your life. You can't let what might happen keep you from what needs to happen.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Go...if possible, drive instead of flying, that way you can take many of the things you might need to help you make your way home if the SHTF.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Consensus is pretty obvious here. I have already been over it a few times what it would take to get home on foot in the very remote chance something stepped off. 

I appreciate the feedback and the time you took to comment. I've been studying up pretty hard on the materials they sent out to me. So I'm gonna pack my things and head that way. I'll buy a good bottle of whiskey once I get there to keep my nerves settled.

Thanks again.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Consensus is pretty obvious here. I have already been over it a few times what it would take to get home on foot in the very remote chance something stepped off.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback and the time you took to comment. I've been studying up pretty hard on the materials they sent out to me. So I'm gonna pack my things and head that way. I'll buy a good bottle of whiskey once I get there to keep my nerves settled.
> 
> Thanks again.


best of luck to you , GOD speed .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Just my luck...I got a summons for jury duty today for when I will be gone. Heh.


Mosinator762x54r said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Consensus is pretty obvious here. I have already been over it a few times what it would take to get home on foot in the very remote chance something stepped off.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback and the time you took to comment. I've been studying up pretty hard on the materials they sent out to me. So I'm gonna pack my things and head that way. I'll buy a good bottle of whiskey once I get there to keep my nerves settled.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Just go, worrying about that kind of thing will get you no where. Take the class and advance your career or whatever it is you do. I live in Southern California and we are overdue for this massive quake by some 30 years, it could happen at any minute. I have prepared for it the best I can, yes. But life goes on. 

We don't live to prep, we prep to live.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Just like all have said, do it. Chances are nothing will happen. Just make sure your loved ones are prepared to fend for themselves until you get home. Take a bike and your preps and keep living.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing good is ever easy and nothing good is ever free, we have to make it worth the price we pay. So the way I see it do you take a bit of a gamble and win big potentially the rest of your life enjoying higher pay and positions of responsibility and authority, positions and experience that may lead to even bigger later promotions, or do you play it safe and spend your life in a comfort zone wondering for ever what if...what could I or what should have I or what I wished I had done when I had the chance, where would Ii be now?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Your family is capable! Make sure that they have a plan of what to do in an emergency and then they will be ready to welcome your haggard self home whether or not (more likely not) something goes wrong.  If you guys don't already have a big dog to protect the house you should get one (good dog-training is very important). I would feel way more secure leaving my wife home like that if she had a big doggo watching her back.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Take the course. If you have to fly there, UPS yourself a goody box of essentials just in case. If nothing happens, just send it back home before you leave.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Two dogs. One wouldn't put of the fight of a tooth pick but she'd at least engage. The other guy is a black lab but he's thick and not shy when it comes to protecting his family. He's taken a nip at me coming in the house late at night.



Kevin said:


> Your family is capable! Make sure that they have a plan of what to do in an emergency and then they will be ready to welcome your haggard self home whether or not (more likely not) something goes wrong.  If you guys don't already have a big dog to protect the house you should get one (good dog-training is very important). I would feel way more secure leaving my wife home like that if she had a big doggo watching her back.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Take the course. If you have to fly there, UPS yourself a goody box of essentials just in case. If nothing happens, just send it back home before you leave.


When I travel I routinely UPS my clothes and other things to my Hotel in my name. I carry a change of clothes in a carry on bag.

Keeps me from having to deal with checked bags and waiting for them to come out once I arrive.


----------



## Italian63379 (May 4, 2014)

Absolutely take the opportunity and take the course. You will always regret it if you don't. I agree with the earlier post, 600 miles is an obstacle not a brick wall for someone who is prepared. Best of luck to you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been to some exceptional schools, most at IPTM in Florida and Miami Dade Police Training Academy. Most were a week but I was away from home every bit of 9 days. I could not have become the super-awesome Detective I was without them. Those brass rings only come around once, better grab it.

The truth is, all of that training never got me a promotion simply because where I work, competence and hard work aren't what it takes. But what it did was open a gigantic network for me. I could have worked at anywhere, I only had to ask. I had to stay with this employer due to a specific benefit no one else offered. You should do it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Taking the gamble is a good choice, jmo. Read somewhere that most folks live their whole lives in quiet desperation. Wishing to better themselves, but do nothing about it. Best of luck and may God bless you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I have been to some exceptional schools, most at IPTM in Florida and Miami Dade Police Training Academy. Most were a week but I was away from home every bit of 9 days. I could not have become the super-awesome Detective I was without them. Those brass rings only come around once, better grab it.
> 
> The truth is, all of that training never got me a promotion simply because where I work, competence and hard work aren't what it takes. But what it did was open a gigantic network for me. I could have worked at anywhere, I only had to ask. I had to stay with this employer due to a specific benefit no one else offered. You should do it.


Thanks csi-tech we all know #super-awesomedetectivelivesmatter!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Asking for some advice and honest feedback.
> 
> I have been working for my company for 5 years now. I love what I do and the people I work for. I went to them about a year ago and told them I need some more challenges and they floated my request up the latter.
> 
> ...


Pray about it. It's probably a good idea to go, like others have already said, but ask God to show you what His will is for you. Can't hurt.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Go, If you are seriously worried, get an fbike. It is an inexpensive folding bicycle. My wife and I both own one. It can be folded and put in the trunk, or on a plane for $28.00 extra. They have 6 speeds and work very well. We have taken them to Grenada and else where.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Gunn said:


> Go, If you are seriously worried, get an fbike.


That's a pretty nifty looking bike! Most of the fold up ones I've seen look a lot flimsier than that.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Not having read all the responses I will just wade in and say...nothing has ever happened with out precursory actions... Even Pearl Harbor had indicators as did 9-11. Know what to look for. Mainly that if the US would fall into some tragic war, the world as a whole would also fall into financial ruin. To bomb us would be like K-mart banning illegal immigrants. IT would ruin them as well. 

The idea of Mutual Assured Defeat - is no longer a weaponized slogan but rather an economic one. Go do the training and understand that any State on State action is a cutting off of the Nose to spite the face action. And if they are that stupid, then you will have time to walk the 600 miles before they can get boots on the ground here anyways.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's a pretty nifty looking bike! Most of the fold up ones I've seen look a lot flimsier than that.


They are very strong. We have gone as much as 75 miles at one time.


----------

